# Seiko Srp031 (Neon)



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi seen one of these spr031 in my local jewelers Â£110 wondered if anyone had one... good...bad?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I know someone that has one of these , it's the all pvd version though , think it's the Srp029.

They do look a lot nicer than in pictures..Also big at 47mm inc crown.

I have the Srp043 Diver with the same movement and mine runs at + 1 sec a day.


----------

